# 1972 GTO Data plate Puzzle



## BSQUARE (May 25, 2013)

Hello to all you GTO guys and gals
Need help decoding this data plate puzzle
The numbers by the left rivet is 09C
I am new to this forum so I have two GTO's 1968 & 1972 both project cars
Please see attached for Data Plate photos
I can decode some of this from my Restoration Guides
But this plate has a lot more numbers I do not understand
Thanks so much for and help
BSQUARE


----------

